# A New Challenge.....The Triple Threat



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Earlier today, Clever Moniker commented on Treeforks status update, asking if he had considered a gambler shot and adding a thread cut. I don't know if Treefork had thought about it, but I know I hadn't....but what a great idea!! Especially with the shorter distance of shooting indoors (for me, anyway).

Tonight, I rigged up a quick thread holder and used a large washer for weight. After taking a few....ok, more than a few, shot at this, I can see that this is going to be rough...but soooo worth it. I hit the match several times, cut a couple of cards, and got a couple of threads....just nothing at the same time, till my final shot of the night. I got the thread and the card...the match moved, but it might have been hit by the thread as there was no mark on it.

I didn't set up my tape as I was pretty sure I wouldn't get this done tonight, but I was at 7 meters. I think as I continue to play with this one, I'll go back to my max distance of 30 ft.

Sorry for the period of black out....I have 5 lights on in the room and it still looks dark on the whole video. If anyone knows how to fix this without getting a new camera....please, let me know.






Thank you Clever Moniker for having a sick enough mind to come up with this :screwy: :rofl: . Just kidding....I love things like this....I hope you and Mrs. Moniker will join me, along with at least a few others.

So now....who's up for the challenge?

Todd


----------



## ash (Apr 23, 2013)

You're a glutton for punishment!!

Great shot there. You might need to rig up a thread dispenser next 

If I ever get around to making some more matches, I'll join in.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Wow... Todd....


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

ash said:


> You're a glutton for punishment!!


You're not kidding! Attempting that kind of extreme precision shooting makes me want to hang myself after about 10min.

We're definitely breeding some seriously accurate slingshooters around here!


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Haha, actually... I know I made that comment in jest, but something of a sort had been on my mind for a while. I suppose it just made sense... I never thought anyone would actually try it though! lol If I can get away from hunting for a bit, I may join you guys in all the fun.

Truth is, and if I was to honest with everyone and myself. I had wanted to join you guys on the Pocket Predator comps. I attempted to hit the penny's but I simply couldn't hit enough to compete. Maybe it was my band set-up, or maybe it was my own lack of skill... something I might not want to admit but may very well be true.

This isn't about me though, it's about you and I hope you totally get this shot GrayWolf!! Someone should make a "triple threat" badge too!! 

Cheers and best of luck shooting. I know you will get it.

Clever Moniker


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

M.J said:


> ash said:
> 
> 
> > You're a glutton for punishment!!
> ...


MJ...to me, this kind of shot and challenge is similar to what we did out stump shooting at the 2012 Summer Nationals. Shooting at a target that is out of our normal range and giving it a try. Most of my other targets are fairly loud when hit and I do a lot of shooting later at night. More than likely, I'll never make this shot, but it will push me to be better, and it gives me something to do besides watch tv and surf the net when the family is in bed.

Don't get me wrong, I love trying to cut a can in as few shots as possible, or hitting a shotgun hull and trying to keep it moving. I just like a huge variety so I don't get bored. When I get bored with an activity for too long, I sell everything and move on, and I don't want to do that here.

Besides, I've never been called normal when it comes to things like this. Everyone I work with and most of my friends think I'm nuts when I try these types of things :screwy: .

Todd


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I love a challenge! Walking around with a couple of buddies and shooting at random stuff is awesome and the feeling of being the first one to hit an acorn at 30yds or snap off a twig at some ridiculous distance is incomparable to anything else.

It's the tedious standing in one spot, shooting at one thing, resetting the shot, getting the camera ready and all that stuff that gets me down after a while..

I don't think any kind of shooting is better than any other, there's just personal preference and I don't care for this kind of shooting as much as I used to.

I'll be watching your progress, though!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

C M....Join me and the others, in this...and all shooting challenges. I don't get in these expecting to win anything, just to have a lot of fun and maybe learn a few thing along the way. If I come in last, it's all good as I know I've had fun with a bunch of good people.

I'd never posted a video before I got involved in the contests. I had no idea what bands I needed to light a match or cut a card. I learned those and many more with the help of several here. I'm still learning and that's the cool thing of this sport...it just keeps getting better.

So grab Mrs. C M (pun most definitely intended) and both of you come along for the ride. The more the merrier

Todd


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

MJ...part of that allows this kind of set up and repeat comes from years of pool practice. During the time of day that I had to practice getting ready for tournaments, there was no one in the bar to play, so I would set up shots that I had problems with. I could shoot the same shot over and over till I got it down. I had been known to work on the same one shot for over 2 hours. This just carried over to these type of shots.

But, you're absolutely right, nothing beats getting together with friends and seeing who can out do the other with crazy shots, no matter what the sport. I'm really hoping there will be a lot of this at the next tournament I go to. To me, that's better than shooting for score and the reason I want to go.

Todd


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

GrayWolf said:


> C M....Join me and the others, in this...and all shooting challenges. I don't get in these expecting to win anything, just to have a lot of fun and maybe learn a few thing along the way. If I come in last, it's all good as I know I've had fun with a bunch of good people.
> 
> I'd never posted a video before I got involved in the contests. I had no idea what bands I needed to light a match or cut a card. I learned those and many more with the help of several here. I'm still learning and that's the cool thing of this sport...it just keeps getting better.
> 
> ...


First, I definitely grab Mrs. CM. 

Second, I join you guys in the fun... just be patient with me.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Hmmmmmm. Interesting. This would be cool.


----------



## Mrs. Clever Moniker (Nov 3, 2013)

Clever Moniker said:


> GrayWolf said:
> 
> 
> > C M....Join me and the others, in this...and all shooting challenges. I don't get in these expecting to win anything, just to have a lot of fun and maybe learn a few thing along the way. If I come in last, it's all good as I know I've had fun with a bunch of good people.
> ...


Grab away! And I am in! If Mr.Moniker creates the set-up, I'll shoot stuff at it for sure!


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> Don't get me wrong, I love a challenge! Walking around with a couple of buddies and shooting at random stuff is awesome and the feeling of being the first one to hit an acorn at 30yds or snap off a twig at some ridiculous distance is incomparable to anything else.
> 
> It's the tedious standing in one spot, shooting at one thing, resetting the shot, getting the camera ready and all that stuff that gets me down after a while..
> 
> ...


That's my favorite shooting also. I have a good spot for this kind of shooting. Think about a road trip to Illinois.


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

treefork said:


> M.J said:
> 
> 
> > Don't get me wrong, I love a challenge! Walking around with a couple of buddies and shooting at random stuff is awesome and the feeling of being the first one to hit an acorn at 30yds or snap off a twig at some ridiculous distance is incomparable to anything else.
> ...


Great idea!

How's the weather and your schedule looking for the Friday after Thanksgiving?


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, GW!!!

For the next challenge, let's move it out to the woods. The goal is to get a thread cut, match light, card cut, and squirrel kill, with ONE shot!!!! :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:

Cheers ...... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

M.J said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > M.J said:
> ...


PM 'ed ya MJ


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

:stickpoke:


----------



## Clever Moniker (May 12, 2013)

Okay, well sh&t, today was my first time ever trying to cut a card. I have cut 2 cards today with zero proof... I will be posting a video though just for you GrayWolf! Haha. I will post a proof video tomorrow but hopefully you will enjoy the Mrs. and Mr. Clever Moniker antics.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Hey Todd, I will give it a try. What is the official distance for this feat? Is there a shot limit? is there a Ammo size limit? I assume 1/2" max ammo?


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Ha leave this up for another 20 years and ill give it a shot.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

The distance is 10 meters. The shooter and the card must be visible during the shoot (use a mirror set up). The distance must be verified on the video. The card must be cut completely through. In the original Bill Hays competition, we were shooting rounds of 10 shots, with no time limit. Have a look at the Bill Hays competition thread in the General section.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

You mean like this:


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

What a great shot, TF. You never cease to amaze with your skills.

Cheers ....... Charles


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Thank you Charles!


----------

